# kdesu Problem [gelöst]

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich bin Gentoo-Umsteiger von Suse, und habe mir gerade mein erstes lauffähiges Systen zusammengestellt. So weit so gut. Mit kdesu gibt es wie gesagt ein Problem. Wenn ich beispielsweise im Kontrollzentrum/Anmeldungsmanager in den Systemverwaltungsmodus gehen will, dann öffnet sich auch ein Fenster zur Eingabe des Passwortes. Nach Eingabe des Passwortes springt das Kontrollzentrum zum übergeodneten Fenster (im Beispiel Systemadministration) zurück. Es wird auch kein Administratormodus geöffnet. Was kann da falsch sein? Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich bewusst ein falsches Passwort eingebe, wird das gemeldet. Fazit kdesu ist nicht nutzbar. Su auf der Konsole funktioniert aber. Hat jemand einen Tip was da los ist?

Danke Frank

Das war die Lösung: Ich hatte eine leere Datei /etc/hostname. Diese hat das Auswerten der regulären Datei /etc/conf.d/hostname verhindert. Nach Löschen von /etc/hostname funktioniert kdesu.

FrankLast edited by deranonyme on Sun Jul 10, 2005 9:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dr. Nein

Schnapp dir mal ein Xterm (oder Konsole oder ähnliches) und füre da kdesu -t <irgendein befehl (z.b. ls)> und schau mal ob da Fehlermeldungen kommen.

----------

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich denke das sieht doch ganz gut aus?

# kdesu -t ls /etc

xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0" in "list" command

kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :0

xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0" in "list" command

kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :0

xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0" in "list" command

kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :0

adjtime             gnome-vfs-mime-magic  make.conf           resolv.conf-bak

asound.state        gpm                   make.conf.example   rmt

.....

Frank

----------

## Carlo

Vor der Displaynummer sollte der Name der Kiste stehen, außer die hat keinen oder warum auch immer... 

 :Arrow:  xauth list bzw. man xauth für weiter Kommandos.

----------

## Fauli

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> # kdesu -t ls /etc

 

Das solltest du eigentlich nicht als root ausführen!

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, die /usr/kde/*/share/config/kdm/kdmrc umzubenennen und dann das Kontrollmodul "Anmeldungsmanager" zu aktivieren. Vielleicht liegt das Problem ja an der kdmrc.

----------

## deranonyme

Hi

Nee das Umbenennen der kdmrc wars nicht. Der Anmeldungsmanager ist auch nur ein Beispiel. Kdesu geht bei keiner Anwendung von KDE. Ich kann also auch nicht in der Taskleiste die Uhr stellen, im Kontrollzentrum andere Einstellungen als root ändern ....

Frank

----------

## flammenflitzer

Probier doch mal gksu oder gnomesu. Da sollte sich doch herausstellen, ob es am Programm liegt, oder an grundlegenden Konfigurationen.

----------

## deranonyme

 *Quote:*   

> Vor der Displaynummer sollte der Name der Kiste stehen, außer die hat keinen oder warum auch immer...

 

Das war die Lösung. Ich hatte eine leere Datei /etc/hostname. Diese hat das Auswerten der regulären Datei /etc/conf.d/hostname verhindert. Nach Löschen von /etc/hostname funktioniert kdesu.

Danke

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347512.html

----------

